# 03 altima body kits



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

do such body kits exist yet?

any idea where to find em on the internet if so?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Stillen has a kit, www.stillen.com


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Stillen has a kit, www.stillen.com *


Bryan they are showing the Stillen Grill for 185usd. Is that a good price? I know Scott bough one but don`t know what he paid, I think around $200?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

For $200 you can get the Active Tuning Grill, pre-painted.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Bryan they are showing the Stillen Grill for 185usd. Is that a good price? I know Scott bough one but don`t know what he paid, I think around $200? *


Not a bad deal but SWA has it for $179.99. But then you have to get it painted. I personally have an Active Tuning grill on order which comes pre painted like Ruben mentioned.


----------



## DaddySkier (Oct 16, 2002)

Active Tuning also has plans for an Altima body kit, once all grills and mirror turn-signal covers are done.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Not a bad deal but SWA has it for $179.99. But then you have to get it painted. I personally have an Active Tuning grill on order which comes pre painted like Ruben mentioned. *


Yeh I understand the chrome Luxury grill is being developed. I like the painted with chrome mesh also. I looked for Ruben`s but he hasn`t updated his pics yet. LOL


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *Not a bad deal but SWA has it for $179.99. But then you have to get it painted. I personally have an Active Tuning grill on order which comes pre painted like Ruben mentioned. *


...just bought one myself!!!
Oval mesh (aluminum - blah!) Wanted body
color but would take to long to paint. I like 
instant gratification... 

Anybody wanna buy a slightly used Trenz
Billet Aluminum Grill...cheap!?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Bryan they are showing the Stillen Grill for 185usd. Is that a good price? I know Scott bough one but don`t know what he paid, I think around $200? *


I paid 179 plus shipping. I had it overnighted, so it came to 200. I had it painted for another $65. It looks awesome, much better then stock. It was the best option out there for me.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice pics, Scott!


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

No pics yet but here is a Octane bumper
http://www.mbautosport.com/product_category_bodykits.asp?mdlid=46&yr=2002


----------



## jerseymike68 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have the Magnaflow too and love it, my brother got his used from craigslist but I wanted a valid warranty so I got it here. Magnaflow Exhaust 10761, or you can try one of the sponsors here on the forum, they are allways having sales/specials. Either way its a great exhaust system, sounds great, and very easy to install.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

It`s been almost 7 years since I was on THIS thread. Wow, Couple different Altys since then. Presently, my ride is an 07 SE Precision Gray. Magna Flow will probably be my choice if I keep this ride for awhile.


----------

